# Forza Horizon 3



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

Anyone else played the free demo - thoughts?


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

No, don't want to spoil one of my Xmas pressie's


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

dholdi said:


> No, don't want to spoil one of my Xmas pressie's


Fair enough!


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Not yet, but will give it a try in the morning when I get in from work. 

James


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Cant find it on the Xbox store. Maybe because we are still using the 14 day free trial?


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

too many cut scenes for me,i just want to race,maybe i didn't give it longer enough but not a fan


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

tightlines said:


> too many cut scenes for me,i just want to race,maybe i didn't give it longer enough but not a fan


I spoilt my xmas pressie and had a look and this was my exact thought.
I really hope the game isn't like this as if so I will be removing it from my list.


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

tightlines said:


> too many cut scenes for me,i just want to race,maybe i didn't give it longer enough but not a fan


I'm hoping that these are mainly for the purpose of the demo - previous titles have not been too bad to be honest.


----------



## SteveEdwards (Nov 1, 2015)

It's edited to give you a taster of the overall game with the different landscapes, vehicles and game play, the full game will be open for you to play as you wish.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Didn't realise they were releasing this for the PC. Loved Forza 3. Bought Project Cars on the PC but doesn't seem to be as extensive as FORZA? Haven't had much chance to try it out mind....

Why more Xbox games aren't on the PC is kinda beyond me to be honest!!


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

Been playing this game over the weekend and it's probably the best one I've played! 

Thought about buying a steering wheel and chair but I think i'll wait for the next Forza Motorsport for that.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Got this as part of the Xbox bundle i bought for my son for crimbo although i am pretty sure i will be the one who plays this the most


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

danwel said:


> Got this as part of the Xbox bundle i bought for my son for crimbo although i am pretty sure i will be the one who plays this the most


Bought "for your son" is that how you're getting away buying it haha


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

chrissymk3 said:


> Bought "for your son" is that how you're getting away buying it haha


He wanted Xbox with Fifa which I got him but just so happened to come with overwatch and forza


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

chrissymk3 said:


> Been playing this game over the weekend and it's probably the best one I've played!
> 
> Thought about buying a steering wheel and chair but I think i'll wait for the next Forza Motorsport for that.


How did you get it early? Did you get the 'limited edition version (or whatever it's called?!)


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Released tomorrow. Think I might buy a copy from Tesco tomorrow, for my son of course. But id better test it out for him whilst he's at school. Don't want him to come home to a faulty disc do I?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

LeadFarmer said:


> Released tomorrow. Think I might buy a copy from Tesco tomorrow, for my son of course. But id better test it out for him whilst he's at school. Don't want him to come home to a faulty disc do I?


That's my excuse for testing the xbox i have just bought when i get home. I actually have two waiting for me due to some mad price war going on so got a better deal and will be returning one as soon as i get home.

i got xbox one s with fifa, Overwatch and Forza horizon 3 for 239 delivered to my door.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Ha you guys remind me of my dad at Xmas. Used to ask for the Tomb Raider games on the PS1 and when I opened them and played them my dad used to tell me about the first few levels because he already sat up at night playing it.....!


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Put a few hours into this last weekend, other than the barn finds being to easy I'm really enjoying it. Looks good plays good and should keep me interested for a good while yet.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jdm owner (Jul 11, 2016)

Good game shame there's no v dubs in there.


----------



## Mpv2k3 (Jan 4, 2013)

Just got the xbox one s and this game. It's very good and addictive


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Loving Forza 3, the graphics are impressive. Get to drive some good cars too


----------



## NewCleaner (Oct 12, 2015)

How do you do perfect 180'2 in the car park level? I can never get to 25 in time.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Just bought a 1s, going to pick this up along with a couple of other xbox exclusive titles. 

Sutty


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Sutty 90 said:


> Just bought a 1s, going to pick this up along with a couple of other xbox exclusive titles.
> 
> Sutty


You'll love it bud :thumb:


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm sure I will, loved the old Forza games on the 360 but haven't played a Horizon games yet. I'm exited to be back in the xbox fold!

Sutty


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Bought this game for my daughter for her birthday the other week and shes getting a bit bored because we can't seem to be able to select a different car apart from the lambo gallardo. The 'cars' option on the main screen is not able to be selected, so just wondering what are we doing wrong? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

ncd said:


> Bought this game for my daughter for her birthday the other week and shes getting a bit bored because we can't seem to be able to select a different car apart from the lambo gallardo. The 'cars' option on the main screen is not able to be selected, so just wondering what are we doing wrong?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


You have to earn credits by doing challenges and races etc in order to be able to buy vehicles. You can only buy them when you are at one of the festival locations. Also you rack up skill points which unlocks bonus 'spins' and you have chances to win cars on those too. Takes a while to build up a garage of cars.


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

cadmunkey said:


> You have to earn credits by doing challenges and races etc in order to be able to buy vehicles. You can only buy them when you are at one of the festival locations. Also you rack up skill points which unlocks bonus 'spins' and you have chances to win cars on those too. Takes a while to build up a garage of cars.


Ah, right thanks for your help, I'll have to tell her she has to do a bit more than just drive and crash . Thanks again.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

ncd said:


> Ah, right thanks for your help, I'll have to tell her she has to do a bit more than just drive and crash . Thanks again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


You'll have to have a go yourself. Some classic cars on there to drive. Its a proper petrol heads game :thumb:


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

cadmunkey said:


> You'll have to have a go yourself. Some classic cars on there to drive. Its a proper petrol heads game :thumb:


Oh I know, she won't let me have a go yet though. I forgot to tell her that her present was actually meant for both us


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

After a bit of more careful driving, she has now got a BMW M3 and a Super charged Range Rover which she decided to paint pink! Thanks again for your help. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Horizon 3 on PC is staggeringly good, I run mine with an Xbox 360 controller which is what I am used to. The level of detail on the cars and the landscape is just amazing. Throw in the ability to modify and paint or livery your car and it is just insane.

I'll take some screenshots and put them up, I run everything on ultra basically.


----------

